# Não, minto



## Codinome Shlomo

Boa tarde!

Já ouvi dizerem esta expressão ("não, minto") ao dizerem algo errado. Por exemplo: "O despertador tocou e logo me levantei. Não, minto: tocou, desliguei-o e fiquei enrolando na cama por vários minutos."

Gostaria de saber se vocês a conhecem e, se sim, se a consideram comum.

Obrigado!


----------



## Joca

Sim, é bastante comum. Outras alternativas são: *ou melhor*; *na verdade*; *quero dizer*.

Uma pergunta: você não é brasileiro?


----------



## guihenning

É comum, e das que Joca cita, é a menos comum.


----------



## Willian Amorim

É muito comum sim! e igual você dizer: Desconsidere o que eu disse, na verdade é isso.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Obrigado a todos pela contribuição!



Joca said:


> Sim, é bastante comum. Outras alternativas são: *ou melhor*; *na verdade*; *quero dizer*.
> 
> Uma pergunta: você não é brasileiro?



Sou, sim. 

Devo ter ouvido esta expressão poucas vezes -- daí o interesse em abrir o tópico. Parece-me que não é tão comum por aqui (região metropolitana de Porto Alegre).


----------



## Vanda

E também, além de região, tem muito a ver com  idioleto.


----------



## machadinho

Evite. É o tipo de coisa que diz quem não faz a menor ideia do que seja uma mentira ou nunca tenha parado um segundo para pensar na distinção fundamental entre dizer algo falso e mentir.


----------



## patriota

*machadinho*, quem diz "estou morrendo de fome" não sabe o que é morrer?


----------



## machadinho

Acho que não. Bão, eu não sei o que é morrer. Você sabe? 

Sério, Patriota, no não, minto o uso não é figurativo.


----------



## patriota

Se alguém mostrar um exemplo melhor, vai reconhecer que a sua memória _mentiu _para você?


----------



## machadinho

_Supondo_ que a memória (não a pessoa) seja capaz de mentir, reconhecerei.


----------



## patriota

Aulete said:
			
		

> mentir
> 
> 5. Não estar de acordo com a realidade [tr. + em : _A reportagem mentiu em muitas coisas_]
> 
> 6. Induzir em erro; enganar [ti. + para : _Nossa memória às vezes mente_ _para_ _nós mesmos;_] [int. : _A memória às vezes mente_]





			
				Aurélio said:
			
		

> mentir
> 
> 2. Errar no que diz ou conceitua:_ Os provérbios, em geral, não mentem. _
> 
> 3. Dar uma indicação contrária à realidade; induzir em erro; ser causa de, ou dar margem a engano; iludir: _O espelho não mente._





			
				Aurélio said:
			
		

> mentira
> 
> 3. Engano dos sentidos ou do espírito; erro, ilusão:_ as mentiras do mundo._



É assim que vejo o caso de "não, minto". Uma forma simplificada de dizer: "Não, a minha memória (ou o meu raciocínio impensado) mentiu para mim e, sem duvidar das minhas limitadas capacidades humanas, não a questionei, passando para vocês, queridos amigos, uma informação que se revela falsa, um engano, uma mentira. Garanto e reafirmo que não foi proposital, pois ao falar com vocês, tenho um comprimisso com a nossa relação, que quero que seja sempre inspirada na confiança e na busca pela verdade. Prontifico-me a retificar o que disse e, a partir de agora, prometo dizer o que realmente ocorreu, sem adicionar dados imprecisos nem ocultar nenhuma informação que seja relevante para o pleno entendimento do acontecido".


----------



## machadinho

Uai, Patriota, concordo plenamente. Se foi a memória quem mentiu para mim, então eu não menti para ninguém. Eu disse algo falso, sim, mas "que não foi proposital". Mentir é proposital. Envolve *querer enganar* (Aulete 6).

Agora, o Aulete e o Aurélio, pelo visto, não sabem o que é uma mentira. Não tem nada a ver com algo contrário à realidade. Existem mentiras *verdadeiras*.

Suponha que um assassino bata campainha na casa de Fulano e pergunte gentilmente:

--- Bom dia, o Ciclano está? Gostaria de matá-lo a pedido do meu chefe.

Fulano acha que Ciclano está em casa e resolve *mentir* para o assassino a fim de salvar a pele de Ciclano. E diz:

--- Infelizmente Ciclano saiu. Foi à padaria comprar pão.

Porém, ai!, sem que Fulano soubesse de nada, Ciclano de fato saiu e foi à padaria comprar pão. O assassino acredita na *mentira verdadeira* de Fulano e vai à padaria atrás de Ciclano.

Moral da história, Ciclano mentiu dizendo uma verdade que corresponde totalmente à realidade.


----------



## Joca

Mas pode-se saber afinal do que vocês dois estão falando?  Assim vocês acabam chegando à metafísica. 

Não levem "Não, minto" a sério demais. Quer dizer simplesmente: "Não, me enganei/engano".


----------



## machadinho

Pô, Joca, deixe a gente discutir. Discutir é bom.


----------



## Joca

Mas quem sou eu pra impedir vocês?  Só tenho medo que vocês percam o fim da meada.


----------



## machadinho

Que fio da meada?


----------



## patriota

Bem, concordo que já dissemos tudo que tínhamos para dizer sem fugir muito do propósito do fórum. Só será um pouco mais difícil convencer os russos que também abandonem a expressão...

_— В комнате было 10 человек...* нет, вру* - 9!_

Literalmente:

—_ Na sala havia 10 pessoas... *não, minto*, 9!_


----------



## machadinho

Patriota, meu caro, é mais forte do que eu: dê-dê-dê-desde quando uma expressão deixa de ser _nonsense_ só porque está em outra língua?


----------



## Joca

Acabei entrando nessa discussão, viu? Mas desde quando, Machadinho, uma expressão de uma língua qualquer não pode ser 'nonsense'? Há mais 'nonsense' nas línguas do que imagina a nossa vã filosofia.


----------



## Vanda

Ô _modeuso_! Cumé que eu ponho estes meninos na linha? Quero dizer, no fio... Todo mundo já pro quarto pensar no que fizeram e depois voltarem para a discussão ou abram outro fio!


----------



## Alentugano

Por sinal, "Não, minto!" é bem comum em Portugal. E, não, aqui não quer dizer que a pessoa esteja querendo mentir pra alguém. Levar toda expressão idiomática ao pé da letra não dá bom resultado.


----------



## machadinho

Mas que coisa.  Bando de mentirosos.


----------



## xiskxisk

Nunca ouvi falar. Não, minto, é comum sim senhor.


----------



## Disney em pt-pt

Codinome Shlomo said:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Já ouvi dizerem esta expressão ("não, minto") ao dizerem algo errado. Por exemplo: "O despertador tocou e logo me levantei. Não, minto: tocou, desliguei-o e fiquei enrolando na cama por vários minutos."
> 
> Gostaria de saber se vocês a conhecem e, se sim, se a consideram comum.
> 
> Obrigado!


"Não, minto" é comum em Portugal. É só uma expressão que é usada quando nos enganamos ou dissemos alo errado e queremos corrigir. Sendo uma expressão não quer dizer que estava mesmo a mentir no sentido literal


----------

